# Poodle doesn't eat his food without cesar?



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Eh, just stop putting stuff in it. 

Put the dish down, if he doesn't eat it in 15 minutes or so, then take it away. 

Try again later, repeat.

He might go over a day, but he is mammal and fasting processes for mammals are quite long without being threatening to their health. He wont let himself starve.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Also, try wetting his food with a little water.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd try making your own topping. Simmer some cheap ground meat or chicken in a little water, mash it up and freeze in icecube trays (save some of the chicken meat and freeze it separately for training treats). Once frozen, decant from the trays into a freezer bag. Defrost one or two meaty icecubes, and add to his kibble. If he is teething, softening the kibble with some warm water may also help. If you want to wean him off it altogether, use one icecube, and make them with more water over time. But a pound of cheap meat will make several weeks' supply, so it is a inexpensive and easy way to make your dog's life more pleasurable.


----------



## timothysoong (Oct 14, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> Eh, just stop putting stuff in it.
> 
> Put the dish down, if he doesn't eat it in 15 minutes or so, then take it away.
> 
> ...


You're right, he didn't ate for one whole day and he got hungry so he decided to eat his food but his appetite has gone down, doesn't eat as much as he does with cesar. At least he's eating now, not running away when I gave him food.



fjm said:


> I'd try making your own topping. Simmer some cheap ground meat or chicken in a little water, mash it up and freeze in icecube trays (save some of the chicken meat and freeze it separately for training treats). Once frozen, decant from the trays into a freezer bag. Defrost one or two meaty icecubes, and add to his kibble. If he is teething, softening the kibble with some warm water may also help. If you want to wean him off it altogether, use one icecube, and make them with more water over time. But a pound of cheap meat will make several weeks' supply, so it is a inexpensive and easy way to make your dog's life more pleasurable.


I tried that once back then, he seemed to eat only the meat and spit out his kibbles.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Tough love is in order. I've had 2 dogs that pulled the picky routine with me. Each one went 3 days without food before succumbing to hunger. After that - no problems! I always wet down the kibble before feeding. It serves two purposes: it keeps the dog from getting dehydrated (kibble is like feeding a dehydrated food - the body has to reconstitute it, causing dehydration if not wet down first), and also, wetting it increases the aroma of the food, making it more appealing to the dog.

Also, what are you feeding as your regular kibble? A high quality kibble will be more enticing (and healthier!) to a dog. Cesar isn't good food anyway - your dog is better off without it. Here's a link to rating kibbles (go with one that's 4-5 stars): Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor.


----------

